# Our new Dobe!



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OK guys I don't post pics very often, but I have to introduce Angel, our newest addition to the Shellenberger clan. She's six months old and was returned to the breeder because her owners couldn't handle the high energy and learning curve she has. She's whip smart and is perfect for our home where she gets my lazy bulldog and pug outside and moving as well the kids out playing and practicing some training that we've gone over.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Awww, she's beautiful!  Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## GermanShepherdMama (Dec 9, 2007)

Awwwwwww!!!!!! I LOVE dobies and she just melts my heart! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

She is gorgeous! Can't wait to see more pictures of her as she grows.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

You are so lucky. Dobes and bulldogs are my favorite breeds!!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

She is so pretty and looks very sweet!! 

Is there still room in your clan for another Mastiff at some point?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

She is beautiful...Welcome Angel....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

She is beautiful. She makes me miss my Ella even more. I bet she will keep your other dogs moving. LOL Ella kept everyone moving in my house from morning to night. LOL


----------



## Dookie (Jan 3, 2008)

Why are the ears taped if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dookie said:


> Why are the ears taped if you dont mind me asking?


So the muscles learn to keep them up. 

She is very cute, and looks like she has a lot of energy to share with everyone. Congrats!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh, I figured that the ears had been docked recently. She looks really awesome and that was a lame excuse for her last owners to return to the breeder for. lol


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She's a beautiful dog! Congrats on getting her.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful girl. She looks like she's going to be a big girl too.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Oh, I figured that the ears had been docked recently. She looks really awesome and that was a lame excuse for her last owners to return to the breeder for. lol


It's _cropped_ 

And yes, by the looks of it she has. Part of that is training the muscles to hold the ears up once the cropping procedure is done.

Very pretty girl, congrats!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh sorry. So what is the difference, is cropping making the ears stand up and docking is making the ears shorter?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Oh sorry. So what is the difference, is cropping making the ears stand up and docking is making the ears shorter?


Cropping is the entire procedure with the ears. Docking involves amputating part of the tail to produce the bobbed look you see in Rotties, Dobies, etc.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Mdawn said:


> She is so pretty and looks very sweet!!
> 
> Is there still room in your clan for another Mastiff at some point?


Yes, in a year or so when we find out our new Duty station (hoping to stay here) and buy a house we will add a Mastifff back to the mix.



Dookie said:


> Why are the ears taped if you dont mind me asking?


Her ears were cropped a couple months ago and we are 'posting' them to train them. Posting not only trains the muscles, it thickens and strenthens the cartilage. Her right ear may be able to come out of the posts soon, we are correcting an over posting where the ear was lying across the head becaue the ears were posted too close together. the Left ear will take a little longer because the cartilage is still a little weak. I'm hoping to be done with the posting totally in a month.

Thanks to everyone! We are happy to have the overly enthusiastic little bundle of energy in the family. 

Durb, yes it's a crummy excuse for returning the pup, thankfully the breeder took her back. Unfortunately it happens all too often with this breed. People don't realize what they are stepping into. Dobes are one of the MOST intelligent breeds on the face of the earth and lines like hers have a very strong need to learn and be kept occupied. They also have a very high energy leval, I had actually forgoten just HOW much energy they have as well as how agile they are. She can already run and jump up and hit me in the chest and 'flip' off of me, it's a move that is nearly instinctive and is used to 'knock down' intruders in protection work. She only does it to me right now so I have to train it in a different direction so she'll stop.


----------



## LoveDogs (Jan 16, 2008)

Sooo sweet....


...but i don't like the docked tail and cropped ears....  Fortunately here it's not allowed....


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd prefer we didn't debate that in this thread. Besides she came the way you see her.


----------



## LoveDogs (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry, i don't want to disgust you. But it's a strange look for me. 

I like Dobies so much...they are so gracefully and intelligent


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL, you didn't discust me, I just don't want debate in a 'happy' thread and it's been known to happen. 

I love Dobes too, I was raised with the breed and yes, they are very graceful.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Gosh, I feel like such a noob for mixing up cropping with docking.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL Most people make that mistake at first. There are only a few breeds that have it done and they aren't in the top ten in popularity.


----------

